# New Tokina f/2 APS-C Zoom ?



## JumboShrimp (Nov 10, 2015)

http://nikonrumors.com/2015/11/10/new-tokina-sd-14-20mm-f2-if-dx-lens-for-aps-c-cameras-leaked-online.aspx/

I recently purchased the Tokina 11-20/2.8 and am very pleased with it.


----------



## jilldwr (Dec 15, 2015)

Sweet, I love Tokina lenses, I've got the 12-24 F4 and it's one of my favourites. I wonder why they made the 11-20 f2.8 when they already have an amazing lens in the 11-16 F2.8.


----------

